# What should i shoot!!



## DAMgoodimages (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't know what to take pictures of anymore .. Before I took pictures of everything. Now I am trying to find cool things to take pictures of. Should I do that or take pictures of everything I want too or see??


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2011)

If you can't think of anything sell your gear, or do what i do try and make something out of something ordinary

Paper






Flower


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Set up a flash off camera near a table. Place something on the table (something with texture or detail.. plastic army man, robotic toy... a pair of glasses, etc...). Leaving the flash where it is.. move around the table and shoot the object every 30 degrees or so. Then examine the shots.. look how the shadows are, and how light placement affected the detail. You can learn a lot from this one exercise. Then change the angle of the light.. and do it again.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds like a good reason to try Bitter's Ten Interesting Things Within Ten Feet Challenge.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 13, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Set up a flash off camera near a table. Place something on the table (something with texture or detail.. plastic army man, robotic toy... a pair of glasses, etc...). Leaving the flash where it is.. move around the table and shoot the object every 30 degrees or so. Then examine the shots.. look how the shadows are, and how light placement affected the detail. You can learn a lot from this one exercise. Then change the angle of the light.. and do it again.



Yes, very good answer. With winter upon us, trying things indoors is a good idea. Not only you can use a flash and learn how to use it off camera (a small investment if you don't have a flash yet) but you can also lean to use reflectors and diffusers. Also, try and shoot that offer a challenge such as glass, jewelry (with clear stones such as diamonds), etc. Have fun.



bentcountershaft said:


> Sounds like a good reason to try Bitter's Ten Interesting Things Within Ten Feet Challenge.



That too is a good answer.

And gsgary's shots are a great lesson in being creative with simple things that are around you. There is so much to learn from such exercises if you do it seriously. Beautiful shots, btw, gsgary.

Or you can try what I will be doing the week between Xmas and New Year when my studio is closed. I'll be shooting a comic book story (scriptwriting/planning ahead/page layout/etc) which involves Barbies (cheap props from thrift stores) caught in unsavory situations (the fun.)

Remember that photography should be fun or you won't stick with it. But it should also be good or no one will be interested in your work. But you can have a lot of fun while learning.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 13, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Set up a flash off camera near a table. Place something on the table (something with texture or detail.. plastic army man, robotic toy... a pair of glasses, etc...). Leaving the flash where it is.. move around the table and shoot the object every 30 degrees or so. Then examine the shots.. look how the shadows are, and how light placement affected the detail. You can learn a lot from this one exercise. Then change the angle of the light.. and do it again.
> ...



Cheers, one of the main reasons i got some studio light is because i was  fed up of going to work in the dark and getting home when it was dark,  the only trouble now is i have  stuff everywhere


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who commented I will try those!! I won't sell my gear because I love photography to much!! I will start taking pictures everyday of everything but make it look better... I have soft boxes I am gonna start using in my room


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 13, 2011)

hot women? just a thought.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 13, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I'll be shooting a comic book story (scriptwriting/planning ahead/page layout/etc) which involves Barbies (cheap props from thrift stores) caught in unsavory situations (the fun.)



Those shots.. I wanna see!!!!!!!


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Dec 13, 2011)

I do have  a couple models that I will be taking pictures of soon


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 13, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be shooting a comic book story (scriptwriting/planning ahead/page layout/etc) which involves Barbies (cheap props from thrift stores) caught in unsavory situations (the fun.)
> ...



Believe me I wanna see them in print too. If, that is, they turn out the way I hope. But it may be a while because the publisher is going to want to clear all the hurdles before it goes to print. Barbie is very well protected and so are politicians, and I'm going after both of those.


----------



## DAMgoodimages (Dec 13, 2011)

Try to make your own by using it but changing it so people dot know what it is


----------



## tododelsur (Feb 9, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> hot women? just a thought.



This.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 9, 2012)

gsgary said:


> If you can't think of anything sell your gear, or do what i do try and make something out of something ordinary
> 
> Paper
> 
> ...


Dang! I really like those pictures


----------



## SCraig (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/272880-open-ended-challenge.html


----------

